

Unoptimize V8 for Easy Debugging - kolodny
http://kolodny.github.io/blog/blog/2014/05/19/unoptimize-devtools-for-easy-debugging/

======
mmastrac
Good tip -- it's also a good reason why you should never use eval() or
Function() inside your application code. You should always try to capture a
global eval instead:

[http://perfectionkills.com/global-eval-what-are-the-
options/](http://perfectionkills.com/global-eval-what-are-the-options/)

